# Preworkouts. yeah yeah i know.



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 13, 2015)

So I wake up at 430 everyday for work.

I work 10-12 hours a day

I'm normally pretty whooped after work. I've been taking Betancourts Bullnox, but lately I haven't been sleeping at all and I'm sure it's because of the caffeine. 

So my question is, what are some good stim free pre workouts?


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 13, 2015)

I guess the question would be what are you looking to get out of a stim free pre workout?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2015)

animal pump was my favorite when i used to use pre workout supps


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 13, 2015)

Tne.     .


----------



## stonetag (Feb 13, 2015)

Badger milk. Nix the pre-workout shit, if you don't want to use tne drink a redbull or a cup of coffee.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm looking to get away from the caffeine so late at night. I don't sleep as it is and it just keeps me up even longer.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 13, 2015)

What about a vitamin overload to give me a jump start, or would that have the same effect as caffeine


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 13, 2015)

Just wake up earlier and workout at 2am.  lol.  Can you workout on your lunch break?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 13, 2015)

I wish I could. I live like 25-30 miles from work.

I've been considering waking up early and doing it but I'm sure slamming weight and jamming tunes will wake the gf and kid up lol


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 14, 2015)

N.O.Explode caffeine free still has caffeine in it but only 30% of the original 

and i agree with Rumpy !!!


----------



## IronSoul (Mar 18, 2015)

Dbol for the win here


----------



## IronSoul (Mar 18, 2015)

Well just realized your name is Michelle, maybe no dbol lol


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 18, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> So I wake up at 430 everyday for work.
> 
> I work 10-12 hours a day
> 
> ...



Stim free, Hemavol is good. They have a new one, Hemov2 I haven't tried yet which is getting good reviews. A bit limited if you have to stick with stim free.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Forgot I even had this thread.

My energy levels went up tremendously after my trt injection. I didn't even need a pre workout to get downstairs to lift. 

I'm going on my 3rd week since my pin and I can definitely tell the difference. Wishing I had my drinks.


----------



## Gator (Mar 22, 2015)

+1 on coffee. A cup or two before ur workout is all you need. Pre w-out is a waste of $$. 

Spend you hard earned cash on quality food! 

Alright gotta go get my C4 mixed up.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 22, 2015)

I dropped pre-workouts in favor for bee pollen granules.  Get's me just as ready for the gym, but no tingles in the face, no jitters, just smooth energy.  I take a teaspoon right before I leave the house for the gym.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 22, 2015)

Forgot to mention I workout at late at night mostly, and I don't have any issues falling asleep.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 22, 2015)

I prefer a couple lines of coke. Really gets me hyped up.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 22, 2015)

Been there done that for way too many years Dizzle lol I'm glad I'm done with it too


----------



## halfwit (Mar 23, 2015)

Inspiredtolift said:


> A testosterone booster can help you sleep at night. caffeine shouldn't last a whole night I can recommend you some of the supplements I take if you want. Also consider another alternative to the coffee I get alot of energy just from taking in alot of vitamin c and staying fully hydrated.


So placebo helps sleeping? Because I've yet to see a test booster that actually does anything.  Vitamin C lowers cortisol, so I'd be careful with taking huge doses of it at bedtime.  

Not trying to be a dick, but money can be better spent elsewhere.  Benadryl does the trick for me personally, and it doesn't give lethargy in the morning.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 23, 2015)

my .02 


10char


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 23, 2015)

just keep the preworkouts/caffeine and use 25mg trazodone at bedtime like i do. works get


----------

